# Looking for a livery yard Northwich/Delamere/Cuddington way asap



## QGee (11 March 2016)

Hi 

I'm new on here and I was wondering if any of you lovely people could help me as I've hit a bit of a dead end!!

I am looking for a livery yard in Northwich - Delamere and Cuddington way or around there, I would be prepared to travel a bit further. 

I don't mind about the size of the yard, could be a smaller yard or a bigger yard the only thing I really need is a good arena for training purposes and hacking if possible. 

If anyone knows of any hidden gems other than Kelsall Hill, Cheshire Riding School, Arley and Folly Farm then please let me know as all of these are currently full or well over my monthly budget! I am looking to move possibly as soon as possible, I need full or part livery. 

Thanks very much


----------



## els1612 (13 March 2017)

QGee said:



			Hi 

I'm new on here and I was wondering if any of you lovely people could help me as I've hit a bit of a dead end!!

I am looking for a livery yard in Northwich - Delamere and Cuddington way or around there, I would be prepared to travel a bit further. 

I don't mind about the size of the yard, could be a smaller yard or a bigger yard the only thing I really need is a good arena for training purposes and hacking if possible. 

If anyone knows of any hidden gems other than Kelsall Hill, Cheshire Riding School, Arley and Folly Farm then please let me know as all of these are currently full or well over my monthly budget! I am looking to move possibly as soon as possible, I need full or part livery. 

Thanks very much 

Click to expand...

Hi QG, I'm just wondering if you managed to find a yard? I'm about to relocate and looking Northwich, Middlewich Congleton Area. Going to be working in Holmes Chapel. Any pointers appreciated! Thanks


----------

